
Patent US20060014125 – Walking through walls training system - ColinWright
http://www.google.com/patents/US20060014125
======
pwg
Title is incorrect.

This is not a "patent" \- this is an application publication.

Note this text, in the google page: Publication type Application

That means it is not yet a patent. Title should be updated.

~~~
ColinWright
I would've fixed it, but the moderators are very keen to use the title exactly
as on the page. The page title says "Patent."

~~~
pwg
That is because "Google Patents" simply refers to everything as a "patent",
which is incorrect in this instance.

